# recommend an album



## aeroxwolf (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey guys, im looking to buy some new albums to add to my collection. However, i want to listen to something new; an artist or album id normally not choose. any suggestions?


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 25, 2015)

Can you provide some basic info as to what you like and don't?


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 25, 2015)

Dookie - Green Day (1994)


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 25, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> Can you provide some basic info as to what you like and don't?



i like all genres of music, but mostly listen to rock/ metal. Not a huge fan of pop music, especially boy bands


----------



## Conker (Apr 25, 2015)

Wintersun, _Time 1 _


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 25, 2015)

Radiohead - OK Computer
Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden
Pavement - Slanted And Enchanted
Aerosmith - Rocks


----------



## Sylox (Apr 25, 2015)

Well it's not rock, but it's still a good album.

Kanye West - College Dropout.

This was when Kanye was actually decent and hadn't become an egotistical jackass.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 25, 2015)

Green Day is a punk band if you don't know already


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 25, 2015)

Queens of the Stone Age (1999) 

Self-titled album so that's the band and album name. 

Or, Kyuss-Blues For The Red Sun.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 25, 2015)

Nothing Safe: Best of the Box, by Alice in Chains.

It's a compilation of their best songs; worth it if not only for the song "Get Born Again," which isn't in any of their other albums.


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 25, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Nothing Safe: Best of the Box, by Alice in Chains.
> 
> It's a compilation of their best songs; worth it if not only for the song "Get Born Again," which isn't in any of their other albums.



As much as I hate greatest hit compilations Im with you on that. 

Their self-titled album from '95 is also amazing.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 25, 2015)

Also Dirt, Jar Of Flies, and AIC: Unplugged.

I like AIC.


Led Zeppelin 1 if you like bluesy hard rock.


----------



## Gator (Apr 25, 2015)

and now for something completely different.

those poor bastards "satan is watching"

that's _my_ favorite album, anyway


----------



## UrsusArtist (Apr 26, 2015)

Alabama Shakes - Sound and Color.  A fantastic blues/rock/R&B vibe.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 26, 2015)

Dirt Floor by chris whitley, his own mix of folk, blues, progressive. 

It's really somethin


----------



## Wax (Apr 26, 2015)

Transatlanticism by death cab for cutie... the entire album got me like



BlitzCo said:


> Dookie - Green Day (1994)


That is seriously one of my favourite albums of all time... fucking amazing pick there


----------



## Tchelline (Apr 28, 2015)

Behemoth - The satanist (2014)
Dir en Grey - Arche (2014)
Azarath - Blasohemer's maledictions (2011)


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 28, 2015)

.5 the dark chapter - Slipknot


----------



## KyryK (Apr 30, 2015)

Gator said:


> and now for something completely different.
> 
> those poor bastards "satan is watching"
> 
> that's _my_ favorite album, anyway


I've never wanted to high five someone on this forum more than you right now. OP, listen to this album.


----------



## Esper Husky (Apr 30, 2015)

*Coheed and Cambria* - _In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth: 3_. I feel like a broken record at the moment, though.


----------



## AceAurora (May 1, 2015)

I would recommend

Deftones: Entire discography
Thy Art is Murder: Holy War
Suicide Silence: Entire Discography
Code Orange: Self-titled album
Traitors: Hate Campaign

Those are all really good rock and metal albums.


----------



## aeroxwolf (May 1, 2015)

AceAurora said:


> I would recommend
> 
> Deftones: Entire discography
> Thy Art is Murder: Holy War
> ...




I love Deftones. Already own their discography


----------

